# The Best R33 I've Ever Seen..........GTR LUX eat your heart out



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's the Veilside R33 isit not?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

More than likely, the front bumper is Veilside for sure. I'm not a fan of that kit in anyway, I like the wide arch kit they do for the R32 though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is see your actual R33 GTR and raise you...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

PMSFL, that's truly hideous.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Is see your actual R33 GTR and raise you...


I was coping OK until I scrolled down to the front shot....

Lord in Heaven - what the beedin' hell happened? That is the ugliest front of any car I've seen


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It's like a melted transformer. Though I have no idea what it transformed into, but I'm pretty sure that once upon a time it was a lovely R33.


But why is the exhaust on the right hand side?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Boosted said:


> It's like a melted transformer. Though I have no idea what it transformed into, but I'm pretty sure that once upon a time it was a lovely R33.
> 
> 
> But why is the exhaust on the right hand side?


It's a Honda prelude:nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That explains the front then, took me a few looks and I only got suspicious when I saw the silencer. At first I thought the guy had put a prelude front on it.

Why bother, surely an R33 GTS isn't that much more expensive than a Prelude.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

OMG after seeing the second oneit definately looks like it from hell. It looks like optimus prime had a go at a pontiac.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if he found it at the bottom of a lucky bag?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Boosted said:


>


Modified (if thats the correct term) and owned by a forum member. It even had a picture of Michael Owen on the engine bay if i remember correctly. Hideous body kit.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Boosted said:


>


this was built by nemesis a few years ago they were authorised veilside dealers in the UK

also featured in max power few years ago was on ebay not so long ago

its one ugly looking bithc


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry but I couldn't help but post this pic again that I snapped (it's not my car by the way):


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help but post this pic again that I snapped (it's not my car by the way):


Sure it's not...hah!


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help but post this pic again that I snapped (it's not my car by the way):


Runs 7 second 1/4's but only in reverse !!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

"Thats you back on the road!"
............Sponsers of motoring on Dave. 

"Hello and welcome to 'Reverse Gear' "...!!!

:chairshot


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help but post this pic again that I snapped (it's not my car by the way):


lmao what,


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

agent-x said:


> this was built by nemesis a few years ago they were authorised veilside dealers in the UK
> 
> also featured in max power few years ago was on ebay not so long ago
> 
> its one ugly looking bithc


thats far worse than ugly..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

hodgie said:


> Modified (if thats the correct term) and owned by a forum member. It even had a picture of Michael Owen on the engine bay if i remember correctly. Hideous body kit.


Car was owned by a guy called Zenon Bojko and the picture on the engine cover was Thierry Henry. I have a copy of Ultimate Nissan from 2005 in which this car was featured. Just got it out and had a look at it. Best car in the mag is the Top Secret Fusion RR BNR 34. Anyone know where it ended up?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I cant rememebr if it was this R33 but I think the arches might be from the 350Z, Its all Veilside.

Ive seen it at a few shows and it looks alot nicer in the flesh, the bodywork is top drawer!

Baz


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Boosted said:


> It's like a melted transformer. Though I have no idea what it transformed into, but I'm pretty sure that once upon a time it was a lovely R33.
> 
> 
> But why is the exhaust on the right hand side?


only just realised it's a 33... thought it was a badly dressed prelude...


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help but post this pic again that I snapped (it's not my car by the way):


Oh dear....someone take his keys off him, you should have left a note informing him that he was a fool, thats gonna make lift not downforce, wonder if insurance would pay out if he crasshed it and they spotted it, lol


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

gtrsmiles said:


> Oh dear....someone take his keys off him, you should have left a note informing him that he was a fool, thats gonna make lift not downforce, wonder if insurance would pay out if he crasshed it and they spotted it, lol


I think its photoshop. the left side of the spoiler edge shows it.
i am working every day with photoshop so i think its not real.
must be made by some skyline hater :chairshot


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

furrywooly snapped this himself so i dont think it is a photoshop :nervous:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> the picture on the engine cover was Thierry Henry.


Im happy to stand corrected, not being a footie fan.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

agent-x said:


> furrywooly snapped this himself so i dont think it is a photoshop :nervous:


Hahaha,
is it possible that someone can be that stupid
a 6 years old PlayStation gen. kid knows witch way it should be attached.!:nervous:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

uke: uke: uke:


Boosted said:


>


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Boosted said:


>





Ludders said:


> uke: uke: uke:



Would you like rice with that, sir?


:chuckle:


----------



## Charles620 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Is see your actual R33 GTR and raise you...


I would take this over the R33 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Charles620 said:


> I would take this over the R33 :thumbsup:



Can I have an ounce of what you've been smoking? :flame:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

They all have one thing in common.....there all ugly!!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Tinoush said:


> I think its photoshop. the left side of the spoiler edge shows it.
> i am working every day with photoshop so i think its not real.
> must be made by some skyline hater :chairshot


I was shopping at asda, on the way out of 
the car park and snapped it on my old Sony Ericsson. It's 100% genuine as agent x says. I can assure you I'm no skyline hater lol!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I can assure you I'm no skyline hater lol!


Indeed, he liked it so much he took a picture of it. I reckon it's also the backround on his pc :chuckle:


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

I actually threw up a bit in my mouth....thanks guys...


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Indeed, he liked it so much he took a picture of it. I reckon it's also the backround on his pc :chuckle:


What's a PC?! Have I told you how awesome my I phone is.....:lamer:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> What's a PC?! Have I told you how awesome my I phone is.....:lamer:





Yeah, you and about 12 million other fanboys. I mean Apple customers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


>


Sent this to a mate this morning and he has 2 possible explanations:

1) Car is owned by a drifter who wanted the back end to be lighter to assist with loss of traction.

2) Owner has a short garage and the door wouldn't shut if the spoiler was the right way round.

Sorted.


----------



## Random R33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, everything can happen when you don´t get proper instruction manual with parts. Luckily owner knows that it should be on back of the car and not on the hood


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sent this to a mate this morning and he has 2 possible explanations:
> 
> 1) Car is owned by a drifter who wanted the back end to be lighter to assist with loss of traction.
> 
> ...


I prefer the later!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sent this to a mate this morning and he has 2 possible explanations:
> 
> 1) Car is owned by a drifter who wanted the back end to be lighter to assist with loss of traction.
> 
> ...



May be a quick thinking lad who after the weekly shopping and all them cheap grobags in the boot needed some upforce to get home !!!


----------

